
The Facebook Privacy Fiasco Begins - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/09/facebook-privacy/
======
shrikant
_The vast majority of users will ignore this information the same way 80% of
them have ignored privacy settings in the first place. But Facebook will still
be able to claim that it did its best to get their informed consent._

When I went over to FB, it threw a huge overlay window at me (that I couldn't
really close with the Esc key or an obviously large Close button) that walked
me through the new, more easily configurable privacy settings, all of which
hadn't changed from my previous choices of "Friends Only".

I really fail to see what the sinister bluster is all about. What more does TC
want Facebook to do?

------
dschobel
I just logged into facebook and while the option for "everyone" was there, the
default was to preserve my old settings.

What's the issue here?

~~~
jsz0
Same here. Maybe Facebook was scared of Twitter at some point in the last 6-8
months but I don't see any incentive for them to risk a user revolt. They're
doing fine -- Twitter is a different type of service. Who quits Facebook to
use Twitter exclusively? I'm guessing almost no one. They compliment each
other nicely.

